# combi boilers in lofts



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm seriously thinking about putting my new boiler in the loft as we are really tight for space in the kitchen (the only other alternative is the box room). I've had mixed opinions on this from the big companies and local fitters, BG were happy to take it on and run the flue up the chimney with the boiler on the chimney breast - local guys weren't keen on the idea though. The main concern beyond the actual installation would be that we may have a big dog leg of cold water to run off each time we turn on a tap, and whether the pressures would be sufficient. It's a three bed 1940's semi with hipped roof, so no gable end to go through (could it go straight up through the roof?). New supply pipe is going in so should get a decent mains pressure, I thought running 22mm right up to the loft then going down to 15mm in the loft space should be OK? The loft option with BG would cost me an extra £2K on the price, but would be worth it if the system worked well. The whole house is being renovated so mess/pipe runs not a problem.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## notuboo (Apr 3, 2005)

Have you considered the weight of the unit in a space that was not designed to handle it? More than ceiling joists involved. 

Just something to consider.


----------

